
PostgreSQL 10.1, 9.6.6, 9.5.10, 9.4.15, 9.3.20, and 9.2.24 released - Elect2
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1801/
======
therealmarv
wait 10.1 is like X.X.1 in the past ? They changed their numbering style.

~~~
Someone
To be snarky, X.Y.1, but yes, they changed it:
[https://www.postgresql.org/support/versioning/](https://www.postgresql.org/support/versioning/)

~~~
csdreamer7
Thank you for posting the link. I was wondering this myself.

------
unixhero
Domination

